# BBQ Pompano



## IrishBlessing (May 13, 2012)

Thinking of new ways to try fish. I researched BBQ Pompano and didn't really find anything. Sticky Fingers BBQ sauce has become a family favorite. Although I have lived here for 20 years I was born in Memphis and raised in Jackson,MS I would like to think I know something when it comes to BBQ. I decided to to pull the frozen Pompano out of the freezer and once thawed "marinate" it in the Sticky Fingers BBQ sauce. I got home from work, lit the charcoal up, and laid the Pompano down on the grill. The wife made some sweet potato fries sprinkled with just a touch of cayenne. Put that was corn on the cob and made a pretty good meal. 
Irish


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

Looks delicious to me! You should spread the love and cook me some :thumbup:


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

Dang IB that looks delicious!!!!


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

it all looks good (got me hungry! :yes, and the sugar in the BBQ sauce didn't caramelize too bad. Good Eats!


----------

